# Welche Fische sollen in den Teich



## Kiddel (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Ich werde mir demnächst einen gartenteich mit ca. 25.000 (3,2x5x1,5) Liter bauen und bin nochnicht so entschlossen welche Fische ich einsetzen soll.
Ich bräuchte Fische wo man auch gelegentlich essen kann und einigermaßen leicht zum Pflegen sind.
Am liebsten würde ich (einen) Flussbarsch(e) und Rotaugen/Rotfedern einsetzen aber ich habe gehört das __ Barsche nicht so gut im Teich aufgehoben sind. Es würden auch Schleien oder ähnliches gehen.
Außerdem müsste ich dann noch wissen welche/ob Pflanzen oder verstecke (Steine) nötig sind 
Ich hoffe auf viele Antworten
Marlon


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo und willkommen,

mathematisch hast du ntürlich Recht, daß in ein Rechteck mit deinen Abmaßen 25000 Liter rein passen.
Da die Wände aber nicht senkrecht sind und es auch eine Uferzone geben wird, gehe bitte nur von der Hälfte des Volumens aus.
Was jetzt noch zusätzlich im Wasser ist, Pflanzen, Steine und Fisch, mindern es zusätzlich.


----------



## wander-falke (30. Juli 2017)

Ich würde sagen ein Tomatenfisch.......


----------



## Lion (30. Juli 2017)

hallo Mario,
welche Fische man möchte soll und kann jeder selber entscheiden. 
Hier im Forum bist Du richtig und einige Mitglieder können bestimmt
gute Tipps und Informationen geben
.

Die Frage ist doch eigentlich, willst du __ Speisefische züchten oder willst Du einen Zierteich?

Bei einem Zierteich kann es passieren, dass die Fische mal krank werden, hier müsste man
dann mit Medikamenten Zugabe arbeiten, also diese Fische sollte man dann nicht mehr essen,
steht auf jedem Medikamenten-Blatt.

Bin Neugierig, wofür Du dich entscheidest !
VG. Leon


----------



## Kiddel (30. Juli 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Mario,
> welche Fische man möchte soll und kann jeder selber entscheiden.
> Hier im Forum bist Du richtig und einige Mitglieder können bestimmt
> gute Tipps und Informationen geben
> ...



Ich würde den Teich nicht als zuchtteich verwenden ich würde es gerne so haben dass ich jedes oder jedes zweite Jahr Mal einen eigenen __ Barsch oder ein eigenes __ Rotauge zum Essen habe


----------



## Ida17 (2. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Kiddel,

Rotfedern vermehren sich wie blöde, da gibts immer genug Nachwuchs  außerdem sehen sie hübsch aus wenn sie als Schwarm durch den Teich ziehen. 
Sag, aus welcher Region kommst Du? Hätte nämlich ne ganze Menge Rotfedern zum Abgeben


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Marlon,
es freut mich sehr, dass Du Dir einen Teich zulegen willst ! Stell' uns doch mal Deine Ideen vor, oder bist Du noch am Überlegen und Planen? 
Mein Teich breitet sich auf fast 7·4 m², hat an der tiefsten Stelle 1,50m, und dennoch komme ich bei meinem recht steilen Teichprofil auf maximal 14 m³. Zum Thema Fischzucht gibt es hier im Forum schon einiges zu lesen, z. B. hier. Wenn der Teich ein "Schmuckstück" im Garten werden soll, dann paßt das wohl eher nicht zu einer Bewirtschaftung. Wie hast Du Dir Deinen Teich vorgestellt? Meiner ist mittlerweile recht "grün" geworden (nicht das Wasser, sondern der Pflanzenwuchs ), und paßt sich in den Garten ein.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2017)

Um die Fische in absehbarer Zeit auf ein Pfannen Maß zu bringen würde ich zu Spiegelkarpfen raten.

Rotfedern, Plötzen oder ähnliche Weißfische sind ein Grätenmeer. Die willst du nicht futtern.
Wenn es wirklich um __ Speisefische geht, dann maximal Karpfen/Schleien/__ Barsche und wenn du einen Bachlauf durch deinen Teich leiten kannst mit kaltem Wasser dann noch Regenbogenforellen


----------



## Haggard (5. Aug. 2017)

Aus Weißfisch kann man aber sehr gut Fischfrikadellen machen


----------



## Kiddel (8. Aug. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hallo Kiddel,
> 
> Rotfedern vermehren sich wie blöde, da gibts immer genug Nachwuchs  außerdem sehen sie hübsch aus wenn sie als Schwarm durch den Teich ziehen.
> Sag, aus welcher Region kommst Du? Hätte nämlich ne ganze Menge Rotfedern zum Abgeben


----------



## Kiddel (8. Aug. 2017)

Bayern, Mittelfranken,Roth


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2017)

Hi Marion,

von Barschen als "Speisefisch" im Teich kann man sich schnell verabschieden. Die wachsen in "futterarmen" Kleingewässern meißt so langsam das sie erst mit 15-20 Jahren 20-25cm erreichen

für Schleien oder gar Karpfen/Forellen ist der Teich auch zu klein, da sollte ein Teich seine 10m Länge/Durchmesser haben.

MfG Frank


----------



## Kentucky (8. Aug. 2017)

Ich glaube, es ist einfacher sich die Fische für den Mittagstisch in einer Forellenzucht zu besorgen. Bei allen Fischen, die halbwegs schmecken, sind die Filterinstallationen und die laufenden Kosten so hoch, dass man sich gleich Goldbarren auf den Teller legen kann  . 


Grüße,

Tanja


----------



## Ida17 (8. Aug. 2017)

Na gut, das ist ein bisschen weit weg


----------

